# What's your ideal snow removal tool?



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

So, I'm a dreamer with alot of time to think. I'm only 30, but my retirement dream is to have a piece of equipment that I could do my subdivision's driveways with. There are probably 50 houses... so estimating that half would hire me... it would be to pass the time, not get ritch... so my fee would be attractive... it would just be nice to cover the cost of the machine and upkeep. Driveways probably average 100', and come in all configurations. At 1st I thought; no brainer... tracked skid steer with a snowblower!... but after giving it some thought, I'd like to take the wife along too... so perhaps a SXS with tracks and cab... but that's kinda light duty for heavyer or deeper snow.

So that leads me to my question; what would work best? Obviously nothing's going to be perfect... most things are a compromise.

Home made's not out of the question either. This thing's pretty awesome!
Homemade Tractor Plowing After Another Snow Storm - YouTube

Some things I have in mind it sould have;

-heavy
-tight turning radius
-good visibility

What I'm not sure of;

-tracks or tires? 
-if tracks... 4 with two that steer, or two like a dozer?
-if tires... fat or skinny? My gut says skinny to dig down... but that home made rig I posted seems to do well with fatties.
-also if tires... single steering, dual steer, or articulating?

Two home made visions that come to mind; #1 would have dual 14 bolt axles that articulate with 53" XZL Michelins (both can be had for cheap), S10 cab in either a cab over configuration, or rear mounted engine (somehow LOL)

#2 would be a cab over truck (Hino, GMC...) with the driveshaft running a hydraulic pump... running two motors on full length tracks.


Let's hear it!


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

BigG;1594763 said:


> So, I'm a dreamer with alot of time to think. I'm only 30, but my retirement dream is to have a piece of equipment that I could do my subdivision's driveways with. There are probably 50 houses... so estimating that half would hire me... it would be to pass the time, not get ritch... so my fee would be attractive... it would just be nice to cover the cost of the machine and upkeep. Driveways probably average 100', and come in all configurations. At 1st I thought; no brainer... tracked skid steer with a snowblower!... but after giving it some thought, I'd like to take the wife along too... so perhaps a SXS with tracks and cab... but that's kinda light duty for heavyer or deeper snow.
> 
> So that leads me to my question; what would work best? Obviously nothing's going to be perfect... most things are a compromise.
> 
> ...


Skid steer for sure, something in a Caterpillar, Sirius XM radio a must and give me a bucket, 10' plow and a blower just in case. Also, FWIW, I used to plow cuz I enjoyed it, then it was to get away from the wife. Now that I've gotten rid of her its a lot more fun again :Thumbs Up:


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh, link didn't work in original post... here it is;


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

You forgot the massive over-sized flame thrower......


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL... my Hino idea would look something like these;








Spin around on a dime... bank the snow as high as you want... or mount a blower on the front.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

MajorDave;1594848 said:


> You forgot the massive over-sized flame thrower......


Now you're just being silly! LOL

If I were going that nuts I'd just heat my driveway.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.all-track.ca/photo-gallery/model-at-2000.html

That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Something with a blower on one end, a plow (with all the features - downpressure, V, etc) on the other end, and a swiveling drivers seat with controls on both sides so you operate comfortably in either direction.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

This is very similar to option #1... but mine would be home made and uglyer LOL


----------



## jasonv (Nov 2, 2012)

BigG;1594763 said:


> So, I'm a dreamer with alot of time to think. I'm only 30, but my retirement dream is to have a piece of equipment that I could do my subdivision's driveways with. There are probably 50 houses... so estimating that half would hire me... it would be to pass the time, not get ritch... so my fee would be attractive... it would just be nice to cover the cost of the machine and upkeep. Driveways probably average 100', and come in all configurations. At 1st I thought; no brainer... tracked skid steer with a snowblower!... but after giving it some thought, I'd like to take the wife along too... so perhaps a SXS with tracks and cab... but that's kinda light duty for heavyer or deeper snow.
> 
> So that leads me to my question; what would work best? Obviously nothing's going to be perfect... most things are a compromise.
> 
> ...


For you, a farm tractor with wheels and a second seat (for your wife), 3-point inverted blower on the back, loader on the front.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm always into home made, and who cares what it looks like as long as it works.
As far as tracks/tires, wide/narrow ? First is what do you want to do with it ? do you want to ride up ontop of piles to stack them as high as possible, or just plow it off and maybe push it up a little. Here is a way to look at width. a snow shoe is made wide to spread out and keep you on top. A wide tire or track is going to do the same thing, it spreads out the weight over a larger area and works better to ride up ontop of piles, Where a narrow tire will cut through the snow to stay down on hard serface. Now for me I think tracks would be really neat BUT I would also want to play with it in the summer and tracks would tear stuff apart way to easily, so I think I would stay away from them.


----------



## Piston (Nov 17, 2012)

jasonv;1595045 said:


> For you, a farm tractor with wheels and a second seat (for your wife), 3-point inverted blower on the back, loader on the front.


This is the exact same thing I posted over on the TBN thread.

You couldn't beat a good sized tractor with buddy seat and inverted blower. (IMO)

See here:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110685


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

geer hed;1595462 said:


> I'm always into home made, and who cares what it looks like as long as it works.
> As far as tracks/tires, wide/narrow ? First is what do you want to do with it ? do you want to ride up ontop of piles to stack them as high as possible, or just plow it off and maybe push it up a little. Here is a way to look at width. a snow shoe is made wide to spread out and keep you on top. A wide tire or track is going to do the same thing, it spreads out the weight over a larger area and works better to ride up ontop of piles, Where a narrow tire will cut through the snow to stay down on hard serface. Now for me I think tracks would be really neat BUT I would also want to play with it in the summer and tracks would tear stuff apart way to easily, so I think I would stay away from them.


Very good points. So in keeping with that logic, seeing as how most yards are tight with limited room to stack snow... and the fact that our snow banks usually melt between storms... the tracks are out... unless it were on a SXS.

What are thoughts about a Ranger XP with cab, tracks and blower/ blade? Probably talking about $25k... but I think it would be a good setup... though maybe a little on the light duty side of things.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

Piston;1595712 said:


> This is the exact same thing I posted over on the TBN thread.


Aww, ya caught me! LOL Just looking for opinions from folks with different backgrounds.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

jeep wrangler, ARB lockers, 456 gears, MANUAL (NO F&^&*&% auto trans) V plow, Down pressure, MASSIVE counter weight, Blizzak tires.... HHHHMMmmm kinda like what I made payupThumbs Up


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL, I've got the Wrangler, lockers and gears...

Check out the "Let's see some Jeep pictures" thread in the Jeep Forum.

I love to see/ hear details of your counterweight. I've thought of putting some 2" square in my reciever with a peice of round stock through it, and weight lifting plates on it. I've got a couple 35lb ers... 6 or 8 would be a significant amount I would think.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

MajorDave;1594848 said:


> You forgot the massive over-sized flame thrower......


That's just ridiculous, napalm has longer residual.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

BigG;1594836 said:


> Oh, link didn't work in original post... here it is;


I thought it was kind of cool...until he pushed it across the street. Left it in the road too. Not cool at all.

His neighbor across the street will be bumming even more when I blow the edges of the street into his driveway.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

TCLA;1596248 said:


> I thought it was kind of cool...until he pushed it across the street. Left it in the road too. Not cool at all.
> 
> His neighbor across the street will be bumming even more when I blow the edges of the street into his driveway.


I would assume that he has permission to put it on that guy's lawn... and by the looks of it the street hadn't been done yet... so what little he left wasn't more then what's already there. Just my opinion.


----------



## djr623 (Oct 20, 2011)

BigG;1594836 said:


> Oh, link didn't work in original post... here it is;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

It's 7'... but yeah, looks a little undersized for the machine.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

Yes please! Probably enough room for the wife in there too! LOL


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

theholycow;1594900 said:


> Something with a blower on one end, a plow (with all the features - downpressure, V, etc) on the other end, and a swiveling drivers seat with controls on both sides so you operate comfortably in either direction.


Got that covered!

Claas Xerion 3800 or 5000






Plus a Reist 6000 series blower

http://www.reistindustries.com/snow-blowers

Add one Team Storm Citymaxx

http://www.go-track.com/fiche citymaxx.htm

And you get one giant puddle of drool at my feet.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hire someone to do the work for you.

The rig you built is pretty cool and I'd build from that experience.
You mentioned tight driveways, limited room to stake and room for the wife.
Everyone is a critic and since I fall into that demographics here's what I suggest adding to your original built:
Dynatrac Pro-Series 80 Front and Rear diffs with 4 wheel hydraulic steering, Traclok rear, ARB front.
Cummins 5.9L 24v
Trans/T-Case of your choice
4link suspension with air bags/coils over shocks (King or Fox)
Vintage Dodge Power Wagon cab and front clip, just cause they're cool looking
Air ride heated seats 
Satellite radio
Flat bed
Tall / Narrow Radial tires, military type
Boss DXT plow
Cummins 4BT mounted to the flat bed to power the optional front mount blower
PTO or Hydraulic drive for blower
7-8 ft wide front mount blower hooked up via a 4 link mount.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

BUFF;1596516 said:


> The rig you built is pretty cool and I'd build from that experience.


Thanks. That's an interesting choice of parts. Though I'd go with Rockwells (heavyer, stronger, cheaper and already geared), and possibly an FC cab for visibility. Oh, and ARBs are ok... but having a reliable source of air can be a PITA. If I'd do it over again I'd go dual Detroits.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BigG;1596522 said:


> Thanks. That's an interesting choice of parts. Though I'd go with Rockwells (heavyer, stronger, cheaper and already geared), and possibly an FC cab for visibility. Oh, and ARBs are ok... but having a reliable source of air can be a PITA. If I'd do it over again I'd go dual Detroits.


I was mulling over the Rockwell's and settled on the Dynatracs for more diff options and wheel/tire options. 
I've run Detroit's front / rear and they are reliable and work very well in certain conditions.
If / when you break traction on a off camber on slick surfaces you can find yourself sliding sideways down a slope and making sharp turns on hard pack snow/ice is a challenge too. 
The ARB compressors are bullet proof when mounted out of the elements, there's also the E Locker option.
Sticking with a vintage look a Jeep FC cab or a early 50's GMC COE.


----------



## Piston (Nov 17, 2012)

BigG
What about just adding a track kit to your current jeep? Throw some extra weight in there as ballast and I would think that would be unstoppable. 

Or add 4 chains to your jeep and some weight, and same thing, it would be a heck of a snow machine. But, tracks would be more fun! Thumbs Up


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hands down the best in my opinion for you would be a bobcat "toolcat" 

You can take the wife along, is heavy enough for it all, turns nearly as sharp as a skidloader, has great visibility, has a bed for shovels, tools, etc etc, has two AND four wheel steer, goes fairly fast if you need to go down the road. It's essentially a two seat skidsteer with a bed and higher road gear. And better heat and a much better radio and seat.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

How about a tractor with a pull type blower, and a plow on the front. Get one with a jump seat and the wife can ride with too. You'll have those 50 driveways done in an hour or two depending on your skill level and how difficult they are, and be wondering what to do with the rest of your night.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

Yeah a toolcat would be awesome... but I understand they basicly have open axles... wich is kinda ******.

Here's an artistic rendering of what I have in mind to build;









Start with a GMC W4500... or equivalent. Drivetrain, cab, frame, are all ready and working as they should. I'll add a divorced 205 transfercase... maybe even a 203/205 doubler... dual steering Rockwell axles with Detroits... big Jebus loaded tires...


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

Only a Frenchman pushes snow into the street.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

jhenderson9196;1600551 said:


> Only a Frenchman pushes snow into the street.


Do I know you!?! LOL I push some snow onto my cul-de-sac (zero traffic)... of wich I'm the last house... and I clean it up 100% As a matter of fact I usually do this before the contracted snow removal rolls through, so that section of the cul-de-sac is the only part cleared.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

So you want to cover the cost of the machine and upkeep. Why even get out of bed. Leave the machine at the dealer and sleep all night. Your net would be the same.


----------



## MetzEnterprizez (Dec 31, 2012)

Heres what I think......
http://badgerlandminitrucks.com/inventory.htm
fourth truck down. you can get in tracked or wheeled.
I plan on getting something along this line in the near future


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

cet;1600923 said:


> So you want to cover the cost of the machine and upkeep. Why even get out of bed. Leave the machine at the dealer and sleep all night. Your net would be the same.


So if I told you that in your retirement I'd give you a truck for free... and all you had to do was get up early, some mornings, and go to town and get a coffee... you'd tell me to keep the truck!?! LOL


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BigG;1600540 said:


> Yeah a toolcat would be awesome... but I understand they basicly have open axles... wich is kinda ******.
> 
> Here's an artistic rendering of what I have in mind to build;
> 
> ...


Why not do a Unimog? It's basically what you're taking about minus the 4wheel steering.


----------



## BigG (Jan 16, 2011)

BUFF;1602803 said:


> Why not do a Unimog? It's basically what you're taking about minus the 4wheel steering.


Don't get me wrong; Unimogs are cool... but for what they go for I could build something just like I want it with a base vehicle 30 years newer, with parts and technitians local in case I get in a jam... and know every bolt on it. Not to mention; it's a project and I'm a project addict. LOL

I was thinking that if I kept a more conventional steering setup with hydo-assist, and kept the tires covered I could keep this thing registered and street legal. That would be much more useful then the added steering radius.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Oh yeah I understand where you're coming from, not to seem picky but the thread title lead my to believe there was no budget. Thumbs Up


----------



## sledneck24x (Feb 25, 2009)

Look up shamrock sales from Minneapolis they sell custom built tugs they are basically what you are thinking of. With out the snowblower.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Seasonal contracts and 70 degree weather all winter long!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Burkartsplow;1608988 said:


> Seasonal contracts and 70 degree weather all winter long!


Sounds like a GV thing to say.......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

When i get older in life and find a real job i want to start my own business, and maybe have a Kubota or Deer utility tractor with a rear mount Pronovost blower and keep the bucket on the front. Add a few loaders, a few skids and some trucks with V's and half a dozen wright mowers, and a few kodiak dumps, all stihl products.... now i am getting carried away, i wish i was rich.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

eastcoastjava;1609192 said:


> When i get older in life and find a real job i want to start my own business, and maybe have a Kubota or Deer utility tractor with a rear mount Normand blower and keep the bucket on the front. Add a few loaders, a few skids and some trucks with V's and half a dozen wright mowers, and a few kodiak dumps, all stihl products.... now i am getting carried away, i wish i was rich.


Fixed it for ya  :salute: Thumbs Up


----------



## eastcoastjava (Apr 2, 2011)

IMAGE;1609275 said:


> Fixed it for ya  :salute: Thumbs Up


haha, how are the normands, guy around me has an older pronovost thing is a beast but i cant say anything about there newer blowers.


----------

